# Наблюдения-2



## eddi7 (28 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Интернет консультирование вообще сомнительная процедура.
Я привел пример того, что воздействовать на сам позвоночник не имея четкого представления о причинах появления грыж дисков - пустое занятие (максимум - временное облегчение).

Прикладная кинезиология позволяет продиагностировать и устранить причину функционально слабых мышц и компенсаторно сокращенных (укороченных) мышц, которые воздействуют на позвоночник, вызывая смещение и ротацию позвонков, создавая функциональные блоки (часто компенсаторные, чтобы защитить организм от более серьезных травм). Слабая мышца не может включаться в поддержание статики человека (а тем более в движенние), поэтому первыми включаются не мышцы - агонисты (в норме), а другие : синергисты, фиксаторы и т.д. Беда в том, что слабую мышцу человек не чувствует (она не болит, болят только ее места прикрепления), болят сокращенные (укороченные) мышцы, т.к. теперь они вынуждены нести основную нагрузку и в статике и при движении (а они для такой функции не предназначены). 

Например: человек делает движение - подъем руки от туловища в сторону дельтовидной мышцы (угол от 30 градусов до 90 градусов - совершается дельтовидной мышцей - она агонист), но при ее слабости в движение часто как агонист включается верхняя трапецивидная мышца. В результате многократных повторений этого движения в жизни возникает ее компенсаторное укорочение и боль в ней. Делать массаж или блокаду не эффективно, т.к. причина слабости  дельтовидной мышцы не устраняется, даже если удается таки расслабить верхнюю трапецивидную мышцу, организм через некоторое время создаст другую компенсацию в виде другой укороченной мышцы - например: квадратной мышцы поясницы, но с противоположной стороны. 

Т.о. человек будет выполнять движение - подъем руки мышцей спины, и тогда в спине возникнет боль. Но когда наступит момент, что организм не сможет более создавать компенсации, вот тогда произойдет заболевание - острая боль восполение, невозможность стоять, тем более ходить. Причины слабости мышц могут быть самые разные: это и эмоциональные стрессы и различные нарушения химических процессов (нарушение всасывания и усваивания веществ в разных отделах кишечника, в органах, паразитарные, вирусные, грибковые инфекции и т.д.),  нарушения в меридианах, изменение биоритмов некоторых органов и т.д.  

Прикладная кинезиология позволяет продиагностировать и устранить причину функционально слабых мышц, и соответственно провести лечение, а самое главное - Прикладная кинезиология выявляет главную причину т. е. с чего надо начинать лечение физиологичное для человека, а не травмирующее его.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Полтора, два года - средний срок фиброзирования и склерозирования грыжи диска с уменьшением её на 50-70%. Если бы не эта способность организма к самовосстановлению с уменьшением размеров грыжи диска, то большинство "народонаселения" ходило бы под углом 90 град. С возрастом эта способность уменьшается  - вот и ходят бабушки в деревнях как "сломанная оглобля".

Прекрасная методика устранения функциональных блоков с одновременным воздействием на мышечно-связочный аппарат. 
Но не панацея. Как и всё остальное. Надо лишь говорить об уровне эффективности, но  сравнительных исследований никто не проводил, да и не будут.

Кстати, ударная методика Касьяна, прекрасно работала в его руках, чуть хуже в руках его учеников, ещё чуть хуже в руках тех, кто учился по его книгам (кстати там описана дирректная манипуляция в обратном от нужного порядке). Школа, вот в чём проблема!


----------



## eddi7 (28 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



> Полтора, два года - средний срок фиброзирования и склерозирования грыжи диска с уменьшением её на 50-70%. Если бы не эта способность организма к самовосстановлению с уменьшением размеров грыжи диска, то большинство "народонаселения" ходило бы под углом 90 град.


Т.е. можно полтора года морочить пациенту голову (давать обезболивающее - блокады) - в ожидании, когда само пройдет?
Зачем оперировать? Для чего МРТ - какие-то 1,5-2 тьфу!
А люди годами лечаться по 2-3 операции - это что? - доктора не те книжки читали?
Значит без лечения 1,5 - 2, а с доктором пожизненно?
ВЫВОДЫ? 
Ну Доктор Ступин - уморил :p - все что угодно, но только ни шагу от достигнутого!
В свое время и ГЕНЕТИКУ так-же любили :nyam:  - профессионал должен постоянно учиться!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



> Т.е. можно полтора года морочить пациенту голову (давать обезболивающее - блокады) - в ожидании, когда само пройдет?


Многие так и делают.



> Зачем оперировать? Для чего МРТ - какие-то 1,5-2 тьфу!



И для операций, и для МРТ существуют определённые показания. Те, кто отказываются от  операции, как-то приспосабливаются жить. Вопрос, как приспособятся и с какими потерями. 



> А люди годами лечаться по 2-3 операции - это что? - доктора не те книжки читали?


И правильно делают что лечатся.  При правильном лечении либо пройдет быстрее, либо с меньшими потерями. Иногда без операции потери больше, чем с ней, и тогда без неё не обойтись. 
Или вы предлагаете заменить хирургическую практику-прикладной кинезиологией 



> Значит без лечения 1,5 - 2, а с доктором пожизненно?


С доктором быстрее или с меньшими потерями.



> ВЫВОДЫ?
> Ну Доктор Ступин - уморил :p - все что угодно, но только ни шагу от достигнутого!


Вот видите, когда человек смеётся, он выздоравливает от всего, что угодно.



> В свое время и ГЕНЕТИКУ так-же любили :nyam:  - профессионал должен постоянно учиться!


*Генетика* - раздел науки.
*Мануальная методика* - метод.
*Прикладная кинезиология* - методика.

*Наука* - сфера человеческой деятельности, функция которой — накопление и теоретическая систематизация объективных знаний о действительности; включает как деятельность по получению нового знания, так и её результат — сумму знаний, лежащих в основе научной картины мира; обозначение отдельных отраслей научного знания. 

*Метод *– это совокупность действий (приёмов и операций), объединённых единой теоретической основой и способом решения задачи.

*Методика *- конкретные алгоритмы или правила выполнения действий (приёмов и операций), позволяющих достичь цели.


----------



## eddi7 (29 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



> И правильно делают что лечаться. При правильном лечении либо пройдет быстрее, либо с меньшими потерями. Иногда без операции потери больше чем с ней, и тогда без неё не обойтись.



Я предлагаю докторам иметь такую квалификацию, чтобы они не только могли свободно назначать бесполезные блокады и обезболивание, но и реально помочь больному!
Энцеклопедические знания - это, конечно, хорошо, но ответить на на некоторые вопросы прийдется!

Где Вы берете "берете деревенскую статистику"? - укажите источник!
Какова статистика выздоровления Ваших больных? (конечно если это входит в задачи лечения), а то советы типа - Вам с этим всю жизнь жить - ну вообще интересное решение (хорошая солома под зад врача).

Чем Вы руководствуютесь, назначая блокады и обезболивание? - Варианты ответов:
1. Ничего другого в голову не приходит.
2. Так делают все.
3. Другому нас не учили.
4. Практика показывает - больной на время забывает о боли.


> Полтора, два года - средний срок фиброзирования и склерозирования грыжи диска с уменьшением её на 50-70%.


5. Ждем!




> Или вы предлагаете заменить хирургическую практику-прикладной кинезиологией


Типа - кто сильнее боксер или самбист.
На сегодняшний день врачи прикладные кинезиологи - это неврологи прошедшие дополнительное (минимум 3 года) обучение.

Кстати, у Вас советов на форуме обратиться к неврологу - предостаточно!

Тогда почему "Прикладные кинезиологи" (усовершенствованные неврологи) не в почете?
Я предлагаю - хотя-бы немного ознакомиться с методикой тем неврологам и докторам, которые раздают советы пациентам, чтобы и в мыслях не было такие вопросы задавать.


----------



## Ell (29 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Интернет консультирование вообще сомнительная процедура.
> Прикладная кинезиология позволяет продиагностировать и устранить причину функционально слабых мышц, и соответственно провести лечение, а самое главное - Прикладная кинезиология выявляет главную причину т. е. с чего надо начинать лечение физиологичное для человека, а не травмирующее его.



Позвольте не согласиться. Слово, порой, имеет весьма важное значение.
И позвольте спросить - Вы много прикладных кинезиологов встречали в наших поликлиниках?
Вот поэтому первый шаг и лежит к неврологу.


----------



## eddi7 (29 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



> И позвольте спросить - Вы много прикладных кинезиологов встречали в наших поликлиниках?
> Вот поэтому первый шаг и лежит к неврологу.


Вот именно!
Слово имеет очень важное значение, а квалификация невролога как чудодейственно влияет на пациента?
А состояние самого невролога можете представить, когда он не пальцем в небо?
А я о чем? Тяжело учиться - но надо!
Пока пациенты сами не стали "умными".
А статистика мала пока, но очень обнадеживающая!


----------



## Ell (29 Июл 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Ну неплохо, если и пациенты становятся умными  
Быстрее выздоровление пойдет


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Тогда почему "Прикладные кинезиологи" (усовершенствованные неврологи) не в почете?


По очень простой причине, неграмотность и отсутствие 
знаний по фундаментальным (основным, базовым) дисциплинам (анатомия, физиология, пат.физиология, пат. анатомия). Только, Бога ради, не обижайтесь. Я не хочу обидеть, а просто констатирую факт. Описанный Вами выше механизм аддукции плеча  вызывает улыбку, особенно там, где Вы упоминаете о квадратной мышце поясницы ))))...


----------



## eddi7 (17 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Если приведенная схема неверна, укажите в чем. Объясните почему так не может быть, только аргументированно!
Я так понимаю - Вы убеждены в придурковатости прикладных кинезиологов и готовы к нормальному обсуждению.
Жду Вашей работы над нашими ошибками!
Напоминаю:
Движение - человек отводит руку в сторону на 90 градусов.
Вопрос - какие мышцы тела подключаются и на каких этапах?
Ну и предположим у него в руке пол ведра воды.
Он еще и пошел, т.е. начал поочередно отрывать от земли ноги.
И когда уже невмоготу, он вспоминает о квадратной мышце поясницы и начинает смеяться - Как Вы думаете станет ему легче? - и почему?
Какие мышцы начинают работать при смехе?
Как эмоции влияют на состояние человека?
Ах да -Вы это все знаете! Анатомию учили!
Это кинезиологи задаются такими вопросами.
Ну тупые!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Это кинезиологи задаются такими вопросами.
> Ну тупые!!!



СпАкойнее коллега, зачем так эмоционально? Я никого не оскорблял и тупым не называл. Давайте более конкретно поговорим о том примере (отведение плеча). Первоначально вы не упоминали о том, что в руке, при её отведении, у описуемого вами человека, есть какой либо груз. Второй момент, я себе с огромным трудом представляю, что кто-то носит ведро воды на отведенной руке до угла 90 градусов, обычно при выполнении такой работы как ношение тяжести никто не выполняет её (эту работу) столь чудным образом. Третий момент, инструментальные методы исследования. Вы можете ОБЪЕКТИВНО подтвердить свои идеи? У вас есть данные электромиографии, подтверждающие ваши теоретические посылки и предположения?

И не стоит обижаться на то, что вам  указывают ошибочность ваших суждений. Как пример, та же дельтовидная мышца. У вас, при вашем описании она только отводит плече. Но готов вам открыть маленькую тайну, во-первых, она это выполняет не самостоятельно, а совместно с надостной и отведение плеча далеко не вся её функция. При сокращении ключичной части - сгибает плечо, поворачивает его кнутри, поднятую руку опускает вниз, при сокращении лопаточной части - разгибает плечо, поворачивает его кнаружи, поднятую руку опускает вниз, При сокращении акромиальной части - отводит плечо. При сокращении всей мышцы - отводит плечо до горизонтального уровня. 

Исходя из выше перечисленного логично задать вопрос как вы дифференцируете ваши диагнозы? На основании чего и какими методами вы объективно подтверждаете ваши умозаключения?
Что, по-вашему, является причиной повреждения мышцы? Каковы при этом повреждении структурные изменения в мышце? Каковы  её функциональные изменения (меняются ли показатели потенциала действия к примеру)?


----------



## eddi7 (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Это все Задорнов виноват!
Весь процесс я опишу чуть позже.

Вы верите, что приличную часть жизни человек проводит стоя на одной ноге?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Проблема, как мне кажется, не в методике, а в попытке подать её как панацею. Вот поделали прикладную кинезиологию и грыжа рассосалась.
Простите, но пациент принимал медикаменты, наверняка делал физиопроцедуры, обязательно масссаж. Да, забыл про иголки и про БАДы.
И каждый может заверить, что это главный метод лечения. Именно поэтому и развивается доказательная медицина, как способ отбора медодов с доказанной эффективностью. Трудно двойной слепой метод применить к прикладной кинезотерапии, как и к мануальной терапии, поэтому об эффективности надо говорить не описанием случаев, а сравнением с уровнем эффективности других методов и методик.
Например сравнением сроков лечения острого болевого синдрома у пациентов с грыжей диска, при лечении методикой прикладной кинезотерапии и при комплексном лечении с применением медикаментозного, физиотерапевтического лечения и мануальной терапии. Или лечения только методикой прикладной кинезотерапии и остеопатией. Или лечения только методикой прикладной кинезотерапии и мануальной терапии в обычном исполнении.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно поэтому и развивается доказательная медицина, как способ отбора медодов с доказанной эффективностью.


Ой, не соглашусь с Вами коллега. На сайте кокрановцев мануалка имеет доказательную эффективность)))))))))))))))))))).
Что Вы, кстати скажите по поводу той статьи по плечевому суставу, что я своими скорбными трудами попробовал выложить на форум?

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


eddi7 написал(а):


> Вы верите, что приличную часть жизни человек проводит стоя на одной ноге?



Конечно!!! Ведь он ходит...))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## eddi7 (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Это не так. Прикладная кинезиология не преподносится как панацея.
Мечта каждого врача иметь универсальную таблетку от всех болезней несбыточна!



> Простите, но пациент принимал медикаменты, наверняка делал физиопроцедуры, обязательно масссаж. Да, забыл про иголки и про БАДы.
> И каждый может заверить, что это главный метод лечения.


А что толку? В результате пациент опять перед Вами в кабинете. Или пошел «по рукам» в поиске чуда малоизвестных тайных знаний йоги или монахов.
Успех лечения зависит от тех знаний, которыми обладает доктор, от его опыта, умения ориентироваться в справочниках, уметь общаться с коллегами, умением обновлять свои знания и т.д.

Так вот пациент перед Вами (от новичка до прошедшего все огни и воды) – у Вас огромный опыт и база знаний. Не менее велик выбор и методов лечения (от медикаментозных до самых экзотических «метод Герасимова»).

Так вот Прикладная кинезиология – как инструмент диагностики процессов происходящих в организме - позволяет Вам быстрее сделать выбор и более эффективно и достоверно пользоваться своими знаниями, как результат правильно назначенное лечение. Каковы знания и умения – таково и лечение.
А назначите ли Вы препараты, мануальную терапию, иглотерапию, физиотерапию, реедукацию, точечный массаж или иное воздействие – это Ваш выбор.
Прикладную кинезиологию назначить нельзя и исполнить тоже – это междисциплинарная система интегративного подхода в здравоохранении и традиционной медицине.
Так вот – степень панацеи зависит от квалификации врача!!!

За державу обидно!
Все началось с исследований И.П. Павлова, Могендовича М. Р., Бернштейна Н. А. – в СССР это объявили лженаукой, а на западе (Америка, Германия, Швейцария) открыли клиники и институты, куда и ездят лечиться (при наличии средств конечно).

Приглашаем в гости – лучше один раз увидеть и пообщаться конечно!

P.s.
И когда стоит переминается с ноги на ногу.
Я еще вернусь!!!  
С плечем разбираться!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Я еще вернусь!!!
> С плечем разбираться!



А зачем с ним разбираться, если есть целостное видение и знание сути то разбираться нет необходимости, просто применяйте знания и все у вас получится. Проблема очень многих врачей отсутствия знаний 1-2 курса и подмена основ пат. физиологии и пат. анатомии идеями, не имеющими фундамента. Отсюда все так называемые "новые" знания...))))


----------



## eddi7 (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



> Описанный Вами выше механизм аддукции плеча вызывает улыбку, особенно там, где Вы упоминаете о квадратной мышце поясницы ))))...


Вот и удивила меня Ваша улыбка.


> Как пример, та же дельтовидная мышца. У вас, при вашем описании она только отводит плече. Но готов вам открыть маленькую тайну, во-первых, она это выполняет не самостоятельно, а совместно с надостной и отведение плеча далеко не вся её функция. При сокращении ключичной части - сгибает плечо, поворачивает его кнутри, поднятую руку опускает вниз, при сокращении лопаточной части - разгибает плечо, поворачивает его кнаружи, поднятую руку опускает вниз, При сокращении акромиальной части - отводит плечо. При сокращении всей мышцы - отводит плечо до горизонтального уровня.


Повторюсь!
Человек отводит руку в сторону на 90 градусов.
Т. е. Вы и сейчас утверждаете, что кроме перечисленных Вами ни какие другие мышцы при таком движении не участвуют?
Я уже и ведро мужику в руку дал, чтобы понятно было - при функциональной слабости мышц плеча в данном движении принимают участие и мышцы поясницы, поэтому человек изгибается в противоположную сторону, а мышцы поясницы перенапрягаются.
Без ведра происходит то же самое.
Т.е. пациент жалуется на боль в спине, а у Вас даже и в мыслях нет проверить функциональную слабость мышц плеча? Это же так?
Да и проверить не можете - не знаете как.
Вот и получается - "Все на место падения ракеты" -все внимание к спине!
Вас патология интересует больше, чем причина порождающая ее.
В результате имеем временный эффект от лечения.
И грыжи дисков появляются у молодых не сами по себе.
И у многих спина болит не тогда, когда они ходят вертикально, а лежа  ночью когда пытаются уснуть.
Не возникало мысли почему?
Перечитаю пожалуй 1-2 курс.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Вот и удивила меня Ваша улыбка.
> 
> Повторюсь!
> Человек отводит руку в сторону на 90 градусов.
> Т. е. Вы и сейчас утверждаете, что кроме перечисленных Вами ни какие другие мышцы при таком движении не участвуют?Я уже и ведро мужику в руку дал



Коллега! ну зачем же так некрасиво ПОДМЕНЯТЬ изначально заданные условия задачи? Это по меньшей мере выглядит смешно. В ПЕРВОМ вашем посте человек просто подымал руку, без ведра,  при помощи квадратной мышцы поясницы. Ведро ему в руку вы дали позже. Это завуалированный обман с вашей стороны или просто случайная подмена? Если мы уберем вертикаль (попросту говоря, положим человека) и попросим отвести плечо до 90 градусов то картина синергизма окажется совершенно другой, нежели в вертикальном положении, а сидя еще иной, а стоя на коленях еще иной. Я привожу все эти примеры лишь с одной целью, нет смысла убеждать меня в том, что земля круглая, это очевидно. Я в курсе, что означает волшебное слово биомеханика. Я одного не знаю и прошу меня просветить, каков ПАТОГЕНЕЗ (по-вашему) всех этих нарушений? КАКИЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТАЛЬНЫЕ методы могут подтвердить ваши предположения?



eddi7 написал(а):


> Т.е. пациент жалуется на боль в спине, а у Вас даже и в мыслях нет проверить функциональную слабость мышц плеча? Это же так?
> Да и проверить не можете - не знаете как.



оставлю данный вывод без каментов, просто как голословное заявление...




eddi7 написал(а):


> И грыжи дисков появляются у молодых не сами по себе..


а вот это уже интересно)))). Очень хотелось бы услышать, как вы видите механизм возникновения этого процесса? Где первичное звено?




eddi7 написал(а):


> И у многих спина болит не тогда, когда они ходят вертикально, а лежа  ночью когда пытаются уснуть.
> Не возникало мысли почему?


 Коллега, это элементарно и не представляет особого труда в лечении. Большую трудность, подчас непреодолимую, представляют вегиталгии. Очень интересно услышать ваш комментарий по этому вопросу с точки зрения прикладной кинезиологии.


----------



## eddi7 (23 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



> Коллега! ну зачем же так некрасиво ПОДМЕНЯТЬ изначально заданные условия задачи? Это по меньшей мере выглядит смешно. В ПЕРВОМ вашем посте человек просто подымал руку, без ведра, при помощи квадратной мышцы поясницы. Ведро ему в руку вы дали позже. Это завуалированный обман с вашей стороны или просто случайная подмена?


Есть ведро - нет ведра? Очень, очень коварно и некрасиво с моей стороны сбивать с толку докторов! Хотя Вы понимаете, что никакой разницы нет. Или это не так - как по Вашему?

БОЛЕВЫЕ МЫШЕЧНЫЕ СИНДРОМЫ ПРИ ПАТОЛОГИИ ВНУТРЕННИХ ОРГАНОВ
Васильева Л.Ф., Михайлов А.М.
Москва - Новокузнецк, Россия

Актуальность: Причина возникновения укорочения и спазма, отдельно взятых мышц (малой грудной, передней лестничной) до сих пор спорна. Теория раздражения нерва несостоятельна, так как другие мышц, иннервируемые этим же нервом оказываются нормотоничными.

В 1946г проф. М.Р. Могендовичем было установлено, что при раздражении электрическим током внутренних органов собаки на ЭМГ регистрируется изменение тонуса определенных скелетных мышц - агонистов основных движений.

Цель исследования: - объективизировать наличие висцеро-моторных взаимоотношений

Материал: 80 пациентов с дисфункцией желудка, у которых болевые синдромы в плечевом суставе, провоцировались приемом пищи

Методы: фиброгасродуоденоскопия, эзофагография и ЭМГ большой грудной мышцы до лечения и после висцеральной терапии (снятие висцероспазма кардиального отдела, восстановление мобильности и эластичности связочного аппарата)

Результаты: При обследовании выявлено снижение моторики пищевода, эзофагит, гастрит. При ЭМГ исследовании аддукции плеча диагностирована гиповозбудимость m. Pectoralis и гипервозбудимость других мышечных групп. После проведения висцеральной терапии, восстановились показатели фиброгасродуоденоскопии, и: эзофагографии, исчезла боль в плечевом суставе, а при ЭМГ исследовании установлено восстановление возбудимости m. Pectoralis и нормализация возбудимости других мышц

Выводы

1. Патологическая афферентация из интерорецепторов пораженных внутренних органов приводит к ингибиции афферентации из проприоцепторов мышечно-скелетной системы и формирует состояние функциональной гипотонии отдельно взятых мышц - агонистов основных движений тела.

2. В ответ формируется компенсаторная гипервозбудимость отдельных мышц (синергистов, антагонистов данных нарушенных движений), вследствие их биомеханической перегрузки. Именно это объясняет возникновение мышечного спазма отдельных мышц (передней лестничной, малой грудной) с последующим формированием рефлекторных и компрессионных синдромов.

3. При лечении пациентов с болевыми мышечными синдромами висцерального генеза патогенетически оправдано применение висцеральной мануальной терапии

Цитата:


> Сообщение от eddi7
> И грыжи дисков появляются у молодых не сами по себе..





> а вот это уже интересно)))). Очень хотелось бы услышать, как вы видите механизм возникновения этого процесса? Где первичное звено?


Механизм образования грыж дисков очень индивидуален.
1)	Для стабилизации поясничного и тазового регионов очень важна квадратная мышца поясницы, ассоциированная с толстым кишечником. При дисфункции последнего (структурного, химического, эмоционального или меридианного генеза) возникает функциональное расслабление этой мышцы. Позвонки имеют ассиметричную тягу с противоположной стороны и становятся гипермобильными. В итоге страдает межпозвонковый диск.
2)	  Фиксация крестца при патологии органов малого таза ведет к перегрузке диска Lv-Si. 
3)	 Функц. блок Со-С I  приводит к компенсаторной фиксации Lv-Si.
   Во всех случаях грыжи вторичны. Необходим поиск причины. Медикаментозное и хирургическое  лечение здесь носит симптоматический характер и с точки зрения ПК нецелесообразно.



> Коллега, это элементарно и не представляет особого труда в лечении. Большую трудность, подчас непреодолимую, представляют вегиталгии. Очень интересно услышать ваш комментарий по этому вопросу с точки зрения прикладной кинезиологии.


Непонятно что имеете в виду под термином вегеталгия. Если боль, связанную с поражением структур вегетативной нервной системы, то будьте более конкретны.
А по-поводу « это лечится легко», то в прикладной кинезиологии не лечатся болезни, синдромы и симптомы. Мы занимаемся человеком в целом. И одна и таже жалоба оценивается по-разному. Мы заранее не знаем что легко, а что сложно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Хотя Вы понимаете, что никакой разницы нет - мышцы задействованы одни и те-же. Или это не так - как по Вашему?



Разница есть и колоссальная. Более того, выше я детально описал, как происходит отведение руки. И вы проигнорировали мой вопрос по поводу отведения руки ЛЁЖА!!! Там тоже будет задействована квадратная мышца поясницы?



eddi7 написал(а):


> Механизм образования грыж дисков очень индивидуален.
> 1)	Для стабилизации поясничного и тазового регионов очень важна квадратная мышца поясницы, ассоциированная с толстым кишечником. При дисфункции последнего (структурного, химического, эмоционального или меридианного генеза) возникает функциональное расслабление этой мышцы. Позвонки имеют ассиметричную тягу с противоположной стороны и становятся гипермобильными. В итоге страдает межпозвонковый диск..



Очень интересная патогенетическая модель)))). А почему вы считаете, что гипермобильность приведет  к "страданию" диска?
И если условно допустить что вы правы, то продолжите, пожалуйста, патогенетическую связь. Что дальше происходит с диском при гипермобильности позвоночника? Когда и главное, ПОЧЕМУ образовалась грыжа при гипермобильности, опишите причинно-следственную связь между гипермобильностью и грыжей. Очччень интересно услышать))))).






eddi7 написал(а):


> Непонятно что имеете в виду под термином вегеталгия.



Это печально. И именно о таких пробелах в фундаментальных знаниях я и говорил выше. Но учится никогда не поздно и чего-то не знать не зазорно. Чтобы было более ясно, что я имею виду, почитайте вот здесь. Тут очень системно все изложено. http://www.hemofarm.ru/Publications/5.htm

И последнее, вы не ответили на мой вопрос о верификации ваших диагнозов. КАК ВЫ ОБЪЕКТИВНО ОЦЕНИВАЕТЕ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ в мышцах, о которых говорите?


----------



## eddi7 (27 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Так и я о чем?
Очень советую Вам пройти дополнительное обучение 3 года.
Тогда все эти детские вопросы и советы сами пройдут.
С манией величия надо бороться, коллега.
Пора и дальше 1 - 2 курса анатомии заглянуть!
Удачи Вам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Так и я о чем?
> Очень советую Вам пройти дополнительное обучение 3 года.
> Тогда все эти детские вопросы и советы сами пройдут.
> С манией величия надо бороться коллега.
> ...



Грубо. И не разумно.
nono


----------



## eddi7 (27 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Для др. Ступина:
Очень похвальное качество заступаться за слабых, уважаю!
Что до некрасиво и грубо - это Ваше восприятие, хотя Вам тоже могу порекомендовать прочитать собственную статью о Москве и москвичах.


> ... Кроме вышеупомянутого вездесущего московского хамства и грязи (про грязь это совершенно точно, к вечеру ощущаешь себя смесью шахтера и золотаря после тяжкого рабочего дня), *на родине россиян (таджиков, чеченцев, айзеров) бросается в глаза фашизм*. В Москве совсем забыли слово "русский". Видимо для москвича оно давно стало синонимом "недочеловека".
> В московской рекламе, кроме рекламы проституток наложниц
> (несовершеннолетних девочек), русских лиц нет. Успешные рожи в рекламе непремерно имеют характерные еврейские, вообще семитские, динарские и прочие черты.
> Москва маленький город. Интересных зданий в Москве нет, а интересных
> ...


Это думаю интересно почитать и пациентам - полная версия

Что касается сделанных мною выводов:
- Человек ясно мыслящий - ясно и объясняется. Только диалоги с *Ell* проходят норомально.
Считаю полезным для докторов несколько пересмотреть чуство СОБСТВЕННОЙ ЗНАЧИМОСТИ.

Просьба: Давайте обсуждать и критиковать конструктивно.


----------



## Кронмед (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Разница есть и колоссальная.


Разница в том, мой дорогой, шо если нахлебаться горилки, то печень опухнет на какой-то момент. Связки на которых она подвешена, напрягуться до предела и потянут вышестоящий лигаментарный комплекс. Вот Вам и плечо заболело, гомолатерально. А теперь скажите, какую структуру в плече Вы будете лечить?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Добавлено через 18 минут 


> eddi7;15618]Для др. Ступина:
> Что до некрасиво и грубо - это Ваше восприятие, хотя Вам тоже могу порекомендовать прочитать собственную статью о Москве и москвичах.








Эдди уймись! это он мне посвящал!



> Только диалоги с *Ell* проходят норомально.


Потому что *Ell- мой милый котик!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



eddi7 написал(а):


> Так и я о чем?
> Очень советую Вам пройти дополнительное обучение 3 года.
> Тогда все эти детские вопросы и советы сами пройдут.
> С манией величия надо бороться, коллега.
> ...




Пускай так и будет, я соглашусь считать это обоснованным и точным ответом на мои вопросы, особенности в части "КАК ВЫ ОБЪЕКТИВНО ОЦЕНИВАЕТЕ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ в мышцах, о которых говорите?"
Приношу Вам свои извинения, если мои ответы показались Вам обидными.  

Добавлено через 14 минут 


Кронмед написал(а):


> Разница в том, мой дорогой, шо если нахлебаться горилки, то печень опухнет на какой-то момент. Связки на которых она подвешена, напрягуться до предела и потянут вышестоящий лигаментарный комплекс. Вот Вам и плечо заболело, гомолатерально. А теперь скажите, какую структуру в плече Вы будете лечить?


 
Коллега, вы утрируете. Разговор шел о биомеханике при отведении плеча. 
 Уважаемый eddi7 по какой-то  причине неправильно описал биомеханику этого процесса, я поправил его и попросил обосновать  с точки зрения ПРОВЕРЯЕМОСТИ его утверждения. Вместо ответа на прямо поставленный вопрос мне объяснили, что я впал в детство и страдаю манией величия.)))))))))))))


----------



## Кронмед (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Коллега, вы утрируете.


Совсем не утрирую. Если Вы, к примеру, дорогой мой,
сидите и читаете до обеда советские газеты, а может быть опусы д-ра Ступина, или маркиза ДЕ-Сада. Смотрите, а графинчик почти пустой. Вы достаете цибулю з салом и шо делаете? Правильно! Нагружаете печень дальше! А шо потом? потом плечелопаточный периартрит! А как лечить? До омерзения просто! Побыть два дня нежрамши и не пивши!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Это я подтверждаю слова Эдди, что причин для болей в плече может быть много!


----------



## eddi7 (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Вот она истина!
Кронмед абсолютно прав!
Так вот данная методика позволяет добраться не только до печени, но и до того стакана или стресса и т.д.
Утрированно!
Т.е. определить связь (и понять всю схему) от болей в области позвоночника до стакана.

И мои предложения прийти в гости посмотреть как все работает - это просьба.
Те доктора, которые прошли обучение и практикуют данную методику так и работают в своих клиниках как и раньше.

Простите кого обидел!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Да кто против то??? Я ведь не спорю и не критикую ради критики. Я просто задаю общепринятый в медицине вопрос, при помощи каких ОБЪЕКТИВНЫХ (инструментальных, лабораторных, или каких-либо других дополнительных методов) можно подтвердить ваши утверждения о связи измененной квадратной мышцы поясницы и ретрактильного капсулита (как одной из форм того, что называлось раньше периартритом)?
Связь касающуюся сала и периартроза просто упустим как несерьёзную.


----------



## Ell (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Всё же я изменю своим принципам и вмешаюсь в вашу мужскую специфическую дискуссию.
На мой взгляд, господа, вы просто все не понимаете друг друга отчасти.
И всё это от различного изложения, терминологии и образов мышления.
Лично я вас всех прошу - поменьше эмоций и побольше конструктивизма.
Лучше излагайте без утрирований. А то совсем запутаетесь.
И не "вставайте в позу". Вы все - высококвалифицированные специалисты, правда! Просто у вас манера общения и изложения разные. Так придите к единому знаменателю, а?
Ведь вам всем есть ЧТО обсуждать и ЧЕМ делиться, честное слово  
И меня больше здесь совсем не упоминайте, пожалуйста


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



Кронмед написал(а):


> Совсем не утрирую. Если Вы, к примеру, дорогой мой,
> сидите и читаете до обеда советские газеты, а может быть опусы д-ра Ступина, или маркиза ДЕ-Сада. Смотрите, а графинчик почти пустой. Вы достаете цибулю з салом и шо делаете? Правильно! Нагружаете печень дальше! А шо потом? потом плечелопаточный периартрит! А как лечить? До омерзения просто! Побыть два дня нежрамши и не пивши!
> 
> 
> ...



Коллега ну причем тут это???? Речь шла об отведении плеча и о том, какие мышцы при этом работают. Включайтесь в серьёзное обсуждение без дурачества, сала и де сада.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



> Для др. Ступина:
> Очень похвальное качество заступаться за слабых, уважаю!
> Что до некрасиво и грубо - это Ваше восприятие, хотя Вам тоже могу порекомендовать прочитать собственную статью о Москве и москвичах.



За слабых не заступаются словами. И уж кого, а в слабых - здесь нет.



> Это думаю интересно почитать и пациентам - полная версия


Ну, а ваш посыл к пациентам, вызывывает смех-посмотрите какой это плохой доктор. Только вот читать надо внимательно и видеть, что это не мой опус и разбираться зачем он приведён.



> Что касается сделанных мною выводов:
> - Человек ясно мыслящий - ясно и объясняется.


НО не имеет прав на оскорбление собеседника.



> Считаю полезным для докторов несколько пересмотреть чуство СОБСТВЕННОЙ ЗНАЧИМОСТИ.


Вы о значимости или о панацее, которую предлагаете. Думаю вы больше нанесёте вреда хорошей методики и г-же Васильевой, которая никогда бы не позволила выставить снимки с утверждением, что пациент вылечен только, и только благодаря применению её методики.



> Просьба: Давайте обсуждать и критиковать конструктивно.


Вот, вот-конструктивно и уважительно.


----------



## Кронмед (29 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Связь касающуюся сала и периартроза просто упустим как несерьёзную.


Ну причём тут периартроз?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Давайте , дорогой мой, по пунктам.
1.Что будет с печенью, если человек сьел жирное(сало)???

Добавлено через 9 минут 


eddi7 написал(а):


> Очень советую Вам пройти дополнительное обучение 3 года.
> !


А где учится надо? И сколько стоит? Кто преподаёт?
Даётся ли сертификат и разрешение работать в госучреждении. Например, диплом остеопата выдает МАПО, при котором находиться Институт остеопатической медицины. Берут туда только с высшим медицинским. И каждые 5 лет обязательное обновление сертификата. Там же 4-5 раз в году проводятся семинары.

Добавлено через 19 минут 


eddi7 написал(а):


> Так вот данная методика позволяет добраться не только до печени, но и до того стакана !


Не Не! Я про стакан не говорилnono 
Я Зинчука визуализировал пьющего горилку из горла.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




И совсем без стресса! И если он потом 2 дня посидит на сыворотке из под простокваши, то у него всё пройдёт! Эдди, для этого не надо 3 года париться, постигая давно постигнутое.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Авг 2007)

*Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса*

Коллеги, давайте попросим модератора перенести наши "научные" споры в другую тему. Название темы никак не пересекается ни с салом, ни с де садом. Зачем захламлять тему?


----------



## eddi7 (31 Авг 2007)

*А где учится надо?*
Российский государственный медицинский унивеситет,  кафедра манульаной
терапии.

*Сколько стоит?*
3-х летняя школа, 6 курсов в год, каждый стоит 10000 руб.
Продолжительность 1 мес. - очно-заочный цикл 3 нед,
заочный цикл (теоретическое обучение по видоматериалам и книгам) список приложен 1 нед. очное ( практические навыки).

*Кто преподаёт?*
Проф. доктор мед. наук Васильева Л.Ф. - зав кафедрой, 3 доцента и 5 ассистентов, дипломированных специалистов по прикладной кинезиологии.

Даётся ли сертификат и разрешение работать в госучреждении?
Сертификат государственного образца, дающий право на работу мануальным терапевтом, диплом прикладного кинезиолога.
И каждые 5 лет обязательное обновление сертификата. У нас то же самое.

*Для доктора Игоря Зинчука:*
Функциональная слабость мышцы определяется и проверяется :
1. По изменению мышечного тонуса -  проверяется при помощи анализа статики  на компьютерной топограмме.
2. Индивидуальная оценка производится при помощи локальной ЭМГ (электромиография).
3. Изменение вегетативного состояния нервной системы – при помощи кардиоинтервалографии.
4. Клинически проверяется при помощи мануального мышечного тестирования (ММТ).

МЫ НЕ ГОВОРИМ О СВЯЗИ  измененной квадратной мышцы поясницы и
  ретрактильного капсулита, МЫ ГОВОРИМ, ЧТО ПРИ ПОВЕРХНОСТНОЙ ЭМГ (электромиографии)   установлено, что при гипотонии дельтовидной мышцы,  пациент часто  поднимая руку,  совершает латерофлексию туловища, включая
  компенсаторно квадратную мышцу поясницы, что вызывает её перегрузку
  и манифестацию в виде боли в пояснице, хотя укорочение квадратной
  мышцы произошло компенсаторно. Пациент подключил эту мышцу, чтобы
  выполнить абдукцию в плечевом суставе. Этому исследованию более 40
  лет. Просто в России иностранные работы малоизвестны.

Я вижу, ЧТО ЭТО ИНТЕРЕСНО И ЛИЧНО ДЛЯ ВАС СКАНИРУЮ СТАТЬЮ  проф. ЯНДЫ и  РАЗМЕЩУ НА САЙТЕ.
 Спасибо за вопрос.  Алгоритм нашей работы я  привожу подробно в картинках. Ибо ничего пациенту не применяется и не назначается,  если это не проверено по рефлекторной активности нервной системы.
  Найдите время, приходите в центр, и мы погорим с Вами, и я всё покажу.
  проф. Васильева Л.Ф.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Авг 2007)

eddi7 написал(а):


> *
> Для доктора Игоря Зинчука:
> Функциональная слабость мышцы определяется и проверяется :
> 1. По изменению мышечного тонуса -  проверяется при помощи анализа статики  на компьютерной топограмме.
> ...


*

Вот это уже предметный и серьёзный разговор. Спасибо. С нетерпением буду ждать обещанного вами материал аaiwan .*


----------



## eddi7 (1 Сен 2007)

К сожалению, мое участие в форуме прекращается!
Всем доброго здоровья!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2007)

Жаль.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Сен 2007)

eddi7 написал(а):


> К сожалению, мое участие в форуме прекращается!
> Всем доброго здоровья!



а как же обещанные материалы???:p :p :p :p


----------



## eddi7 (3 Сен 2007)

eddi7 обещания выполняет всегда!


----------

